
Show HN: A fluent REST client that runs directly in the browser - mahadevank
https://github.com/bitonator/flowrest
======
TekMol
Using it, what do I gain over a simple fetch call like the one below?

data = await fetch("http:://api.example.com/...").then(r => r.json());

~~~
mahadevank
You get a more natural interface to your resources. The usage you're
describing is pretty simple, but once you start getting into things like
headers, parameter substitution etc., flowrest offers a very convenient way to
manage them.

